# 7/24 Flounder report - Crazy low tides



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*7/24/2018*
I had the Tim R. group of 6 onboard tonight. Weather conditions were nice, with East winds at 5mph. Tide levels were at an all-time low for summer. I have been guiding flounder gigging trips full-time for 15 years, and tonight was the lowest I have ever seen the tides during summer, on par with the lowest lows after a cold front in January. The drastic drop in tides had the flounder in a real funk, and they were very hard to locate. Areas that had been producing well the last few nights were now dry ground, and there was lots of dirty water pouring off the flats in other areas. We made the best of it, and the kids had a fun time gigging the few fish that were still holding shallow. The kids were getting tired, and so they called the trip early at 12:30am. We ended with 9 flounder plus 3 sheepshead and 3 black drum.

*Upcoming open dates:
August: 28, 29
September: 4, 7, 8, 18-21, 24-26, 28, 30
October: 1-4, 7-10, 12-14, 17-19, 21, 22, 24, 25, 28*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

